# camera help??



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

does anyone know of any camera places that will help me , with a prob with my sd card i took some photos with my new canon xs camera ,awsome x mas pics then the camera told me it needed to format the card , the pics are lost and it tells me if i format the card all pics will be lost any ideas gang
thanks 
tom


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It may be a corrupt SD card.

There isn't really anything you can do, I think...Though, have you tried putting the SD card into your computer('s card reader) to see if the computer can read the card?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*card prob*

yes i have tried the card reader /computer /and it reads nothing .bummers 
tom


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I had a similar thing happen with my Nikon and a Patriot 16 GIG SD card. I plugged it into my computer and was able to copy all the pictures to my hard drive. When I put the card back into the camera it read it no problem and it hasn't happened again. 
It might be a defective SD card.
--
Paul


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*card*

the thing is that it took great pics and i actually saw them on the card/and camera when i took the pics , then when it started to ask me to format it i ignored it .stupid stupid stupid... so the pics have to be on the card ,adn i just dont know if there is any way to get them off the card .
i have heard of some programs that help with this process but not sure yet was gonna go to henrys sometime this week to see if they have any idea 
thanks 
tom


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

http://www.piriform.com/recuva

I've used it for damaged cf cards. It has recovered all files.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I am not sure, but if the card was not formatted the pix are restoroble

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*card prob*

thats what i was reading sig but jsut not sure what to do about it i wil have to go to staples and try to find a program like the one above mentioned 
as its not a free download


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Even if the card was formatted, it is recoverable. Don't do anything to the card. 

I have software that will recover it. PM me of you are in my area and I'll recover it for you for a Tim's or a small donation to my aquarium fund. 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*really*

i am in scarborough dvp and lawrence , its just xmas photos 
pretty much the first time i used my cam dont think there are many pics on there .i am on holidays till jan
so maybe we can fig something out 
thanks 
man 
tom


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm at 401 and Liverpool rd. Tomorrow... at home near stouffville on the weekend.

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------

